# I NEED Alarm Clock program to WAKE me up!!!



## RoutedScripter (Nov 17, 2009)

I need that , a program , which is a clock , and has an alarm , tons of different alarms if possible, to fkin wake me up I can't go on like this any more the stupid alarm clock on my bed desk is okay but I lose my memory to fully get off the bed , so I need something , that will be like an  emergency alarm , you know those air raid sirens , while setting my speaker set to the fuck max if needed , to wake me up and get me going off the bed to shut them down.

I lose 4 fkin hours of school sometimes , and I just can't reestablish a sleeping and waking up terms , it's all fk up , ever weekend i fuk my sleeping cause I go out but how OTHERS can make it , I will make it too , air raid siren or not , i need to get UP.  HELP! I have a hard sleep , no waking me up so easy.

(orelse I will just use an air raid siren wav and make schedule to execute the file when the alarm is to be turned on)

Oh and I surely can't use WW2 siren , what the hell neighbours are going to think , lol , that could be for a nice prank , but I have no TIME for this now.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a clock radio and an annoying bleepy digital alarm clock every day. The radio comes on first (loudly) and then the bleepy one a while later. If either one doesn't, I'm almost guaranteed to sleep through the other.

Also, do you drink lots of Coke or Pepsi? The diet variety especially, will fk up your sleeping patterns. Try to stay off it for a couple of weeks and get the two clocks and you should be ok. I did this and it worked wonders for me.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

you need to avoid caffeine and go to bed at the same time every night - no exceptions.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2009)

thats hardly helping the poor guy out, hes asked for recommendation on an alarm program, not for health advice.

Im sure if you google alarm program or something, youll get a decent program, maybe even set it to wake you via a playlist or something?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> thats hardly helping the poor guy out, hes asked for recommendation on an alarm program, not for health advice.
> 
> Im sure if you google alarm program or something, youll get a decent program, maybe even set it to wake you via a playlist or something?



i suffered from insomnia - no amount of noise would get me up of a morning, except to smash the cause of noise and go back to bed.


its how TPU operates... people come to ask for something specific, and we solve the cause instead of the effect


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2009)

Why not just get a cheap $3 Chinese alarm clock? Or your mobile phone's built-in alarm function?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I use hottnotes http://www.hottnotes.com/
and while it's not intended to act as an alarm clock, you can sure use it as such. Just make a note and richt click on it > set alarm 

You can add your own custom sound, like some wild .mp3 plus it's a great way to follow your personal planning...


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the same problem as you...

I have a vibrating clock, which actually works very good. When it stats vibrating on the floor I think that someone is calling me and grab for the vibrating source. 

I've noticed that the sound quality of the device waking me up does all the difference. Screaming alarm from a 2 inch speaker does not wake me up as the soothing sound of breaking waves from high quality speakers does.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2009)

I personally use my phone with a song - currently Adieu by Enter Shikari on high volume and I put it as far away from my bed as possible, so I actually have to get up and turn it off, waking me up properly (in theory, lol).


----------



## cyriene (Nov 17, 2009)

I've seen alarms for sale that will "explode" when the alarm goes off and make a loud annoying noise.  Only way to shut it up is to get out of bed, find the pieces, and put it back together.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 17, 2009)

try using Aquarius Soft PC Alarm Clock (http://www.aquariussoft.com/pc-alarm-clock/). then download a song from some death metal band or the song you hate most, set it as the alarm tone, and max out your volume. works for me. had the same problem before. missed my morning classes coz i stayed up late...


----------



## MRCL (Nov 17, 2009)

I use Computer Alarm Clock, and its doing a great job at waking me up since years. You can set profiles, eg at which day you'd like to wake up at what time, you can set any mp3 as wake up music (mine is Down with the Sickness by Disturbed, wakes up the whole neighbourhood)  Really a recommendable program.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 17, 2009)

A vibrating alarm clock??

An exploding alarm clock???

lol

first time i've heard of that


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive seen ones that are mini helicopters that buzz around and shit until you ninja it back to its base station


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I use Banshee Screamer: http://www.hanovsolutions.com/?prod=alarm


----------



## AsRock (Nov 17, 2009)

Just go in your bios and set a time for your PC to come on then put some thing annoying in the startup lol.. 


Or just buy a alarm clock OMG


----------



## MRCL (Nov 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Ive seen ones that are mini helicopters that buzz around and shit until you ninja it back to its base station



There are even alarm clocks, where you have to shoot with a laser pointing gun to a target. And until you don't hit the bullseye, it keeps beeping. Thats ultimate torture, trying to aim when half asleep


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 17, 2009)

I would try getting an alarm clock that has a shock function when you try to press the sleep button. It really wakes you up in the morning when you touch it. Also useful as defibs in case of cardiac arrest.

As for programs I've been looking for a few as well but couldn't find any that actually worked.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I use my mobile phone, just have volumje on max, set alarm tone as something like "Jump da fuck up" by Soulfly, away you go!

Normally I wake up before they get a chance to shout Jump da fuck up lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 17, 2009)

I use both my regular alarm and my phone, they go 15min after eachother. I still manage to be late a lot. I don't have this problem during the summer though, I wake up automatically then. 

Things like putting my alarm on the other end of the room don't work, I simply turn it off and go back to bed.


----------



## revin (Nov 17, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> A vibrating alarm clock??
> 
> An exploding alarm clock???
> 
> ...



Glad those weren't typo'ed like my sig


----------



## wolf (Nov 17, 2009)

When I was strapped for an alarm clock (lost my iphone for a week) I used windows task sheduler to open 'Paul Van Dyk - Nothing But You (Cirrus Remix)' at my preferred time on quite loud volume, that never failed to get me right up out of bed instantly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U37XdeAjw7Y


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 17, 2009)

i use to have the same issue  this alarm clock has saved my high school career


http://www.nakedalarmclock.com/


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 17, 2009)

swap places with me, my neighbour wakes me up by screaming at her son usually just after 6 am :shadedshu

actually although i never used it, my tv card used to have a feature to switch it'self on and start recording 
although i don't know if it switched the pc on from standby or just started the card up recording from windows

if none of this makes sense it's because of a lack of sleep


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a clock , but it's , around the bed desk , so very sleepy , I automatically , turn it off , forget , and fall back to sleep.





Mussels said:


> you need to avoid caffeine and go to bed at the same time every night - no exceptions.



That's probably it , I never go same time , you know , I am still in high school (but I would have already to be on fax/?university?(i don't know how's called in your place) and I go out every friday or/and saturday , the crazy drinking spree in teen years is over , but I still , didn't even notice , drink a lot of red bull and vodka , crap , redbull has caffeine , and sometimes i was out til 5 oclock morning. Never had to get up so early , in the last class I need to get up at 6 am meh , you won't believe , that I'm 10-15 minutes away from school (quite small city) ehm , not by car , by bicycle.

The other thing is , I don't go to sleep at 10-11 o clock evening , cause it forces me to stay late , and that's also another issue , i just couldn't go , I watch some stupid youtube videos and really doing unnecessary work at PC.  



kyle2020 said:


> thats hardly helping the poor guy out, hes asked for recommendation on an alarm program, not for health advice.



LMAO , indeed , but the truth is , I NEED BOTH. Thanks guys , already set up 2 programs , and harvested a few air raid sirens sounds around the web.



adulaamin said:


> try using Aquarius Soft PC Alarm Clock (http://www.aquariussoft.com/pc-alarm-clock/). then download a song from some death metal band or the song you hate most, set it as the alarm tone, and max out your volume. works for me. had the same problem before. missed my morning classes coz i stayed up late...



Yes , I just stay up to late , but it's hard to force your way to the bed , and the caffeine is definitely have something to do about it.



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> swap places with me, my neighbour wakes me up by screaming at her son usually just after 6 am :shadedshu



that's how my mom's used to be 



ChewyBrownSuga said:


> i use to have the same issue  this alarm clock has saved my high school career
> 
> http://www.nakedalarmclock.com/



Good to hear , now , it'll save mine too


Thanks for all people , I'll make sure I drop red bull. And get the alarm set up.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 17, 2009)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> i use to have the same issue  this alarm clock has saved my high school career
> 
> 
> http://www.nakedalarmclock.com/



thanks for the link it'll come in very handy for being


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 17, 2009)

I feel your pain. I need one of these to be honest, I think this guy has a big market he can make mad money in. Check his device out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ-l5PlDa-k&feature=player_embedded


----------

